# Are sharks attracted to blood? Yes...



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Went out with Toner, Miller Time, Bill and Steve. Shot a small AJ that managed to get all knotted up in my line. Gave him quick stab to calm him down and that’s when the fun started. I have never seen a fish bleed so much. Sent him up with the lift bag but the sharks kept hanging around…one shark doesn’t bother me, but I have to admit multiple sharks tweaked me a bit. When I got to the “slime-zone” visibility went to crap…all I could see is the shark’s silhouette…that tweaked me as well. Looks to me like one was a bull and the other was a sandbar.
http://vimeo.com/96649069


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

I think I saw a little ink squirt out


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

Good for you for keeping calm. I don't like sharks. I would have not done well.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Back on vacation from the armpit of GA I see MillerTime? I'm living through the reports on here until my little one is born soon. (Cant be offshore with baby due soon) After July, hit me up and I'll get out with you guys again. You still have your boat here MillerTime? I have use of a 26 WA that we can get out on soon.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

:thumbup:Nicely done:thumbup:


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to hang in there!!!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Nice, those guys were curious!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Fun day on the water!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well Troy, dont dive when you are wearing these--:no::thumbsup:


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Telum Pisces said:


> Back on vacation from the armpit of GA I see MillerTime? I'm living through the reports on here until my little one is born soon. (Cant be offshore with baby due soon) After July, hit me up and I'll get out with you guys again. You still have your boat here MillerTime? I have use of a 26 WA that we can get out on soon.


Yeah, since its "only" 6.5 hours back down to paradise, I try to get down every once and a while. The boat is still for sale unfortunately  but that means we can use it if needed.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

grouper22 said:


> Well Troy, dont dive when you are wearing these--:no::thumbsup:


That's funny...


----------

